# Frozen stir-fry vegetables



## Caslon (Nov 4, 2018)

While being convenient, they throw in really large stalks of the broccoli stems (for instance). Chunks that while stir frying, never get soft because those pieces are so freaking big.  I'm not sure why they think a broccoli stem is sexy, but they put plenty of those in that "frozen stir-fry" bag.

I'm thinking this, why not try and buy each of those frozen stir-fry ingredients by themselves, if possible?   Petite frozen broccoli heads instead of broccoli stalk chunks. Frozen mushrooms,  frozen onions, carrots, etc.  Then mix them up into a plastic freezer bag(s). It might be more expensive buying frozen vegetables that way , but at least I won't have to try and stir fry huge frozen broccoli stems


----------



## di reston (Nov 4, 2018)

Here, in Italy, mixes of frozen vegetables are all the rage. They  do one thing that only one thing for me which is that they're very convenient. I don't rate them very much howether, because I don't rate them to be the best of ingredients.

Here we plant vegetables that mature through the seasons, and we learn to plan what we grow and use them when it's the right time. 

Having said that, every now and again, I do use frozen bags of mixed vegetables and cerials, but very rarely.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2018)

Some folks find the best way to buy veggies for a stir fry is to go to a salad bar and pick the combination of veggies and quantities you need. A little more costly but there's no waste.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2018)

Caslon, maybe you should check out some other brands. I agree that the broccoli (and cauliflower) pieces are too big, but the brand we use doesn't leave excessive stem.

I think it might actually be cheaper to get the individual frozen vegis and mix them to your taste. We often add frozen corn kernels to our frozen stir fry mix because it's cheaper and we really like the extra corn. OTOH, if you want the bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, baby corn, etc., you will probably be hard pressed to find those frozen other than in some stir fry mixes.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 5, 2018)

We buy certain individual frozen vegetables. too keep on hand and sometimes we buy mixed. When we plan to have stir-fry, we buy fresh and plan another meal that will use them the same week. With fresh broccoli, I peel the stems. I actually prefer the stems over the florets.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 5, 2018)

Ive always found that frozen broccoli ( unless specified florets) consists of at least 50 % the stem.  It wouldn't be so bad if the stem was peeled, but it usually contains the tough, fibrous, outer portion of the stem.  

I actually like the stem portion of fresh broccoli when peeled even more than the florets.

I make a produce run weekly, so when stir fry is on my weekly menu, I accommodate it with fresh produce.  As mentioned above, if the produce can only be bought in abundance to the stirfry, I will plan my weekly meals accordingly, as not to waste anything.

I due keep frozen peas and frozen chopped spinach  on hand.   I find them to be consistent in quality, and the same as fresh in cooked dishes.  That being said, neither would be a vegetable Id put in a stir fry.

As far as buying individual frozen veggies and assembling your own pre stirfry frozen package.   At least you have control of what you will be using.  Freezer life won't last forever, so as long as you use it before it gets freezer burnt, why not.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 5, 2018)

IMO frozen vegetables give off too much water to use them in a stir fry.

I love frozen veggies and eat them all the time, but not in stir fry.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm with Craig and Larry. I like the peeled broccoli stems the best too. I use them in crudités and sliced as a salad or stir fry ingredient.






jennyema said:


> IMO frozen vegetables give off too much water to use them in a stir fry.
> 
> I love frozen veggies and eat them all the time, but not in stir fry.


 If they are getting frost beards, I defrost them in a colander and use the water that drips off when making a vegi "stock". If they don't have frost beards, I just throw them on the pan frozen and the water seems to all evaporate by the time they are fully thawed and starting to cook.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 6, 2018)

I use frozen veggies, but I usually steam them, so they cook through pretty well. I can see where stir frying would not do that. 

Hey, maybe par cook them with steam, then sir fry. Hmmmm. 

I love frozen fruits that are out of season fresh. They are generally picked ripe, and flash frozen, so they taste better. Texture can be an issue, but I can live with good taste alone. 

CD


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 6, 2018)

I use frozen veggies only for soups. Convenient.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 6, 2018)

jennyema said:


> IMO frozen vegetables give off too much water to use them in a stir fry.
> 
> I love frozen veggies and eat them all the time, but not in stir fry.



Personally, I agree.
You won't get the same texture stir frying  frozen veggies as you would fresh.
But I guess out of convenience, frozen is the next best thing.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 6, 2018)

taxlady said:


> OTOH, if you want the bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, baby corn, etc., you will probably be hard pressed to find those frozen other than in some stir fry mixes.



Right. I may have to buy some stir-fry vegetables and quick freeze them by spreading them out on a cookie sheet in the freezer.  While the frozen stir fry bags are inexpensive, they are often overloaded with the cheaper vegetables.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Right. I may have to buy some stir-fry vegetables and quick freeze them by spreading them out on a cookie sheet in the freezer.  While the frozen stir fry bags are inexpensive, they are often overloaded with the cheaper vegetables.


It just occurred to me that you might be able to get those vegis frozen or better frozen stir fry mix in an Asian grocery store.


----------



## Rascal (Nov 6, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I would appreciate it if you would stop speculating on the mods' motives. If you don't like it, address it with them via private message.



I never speculated, I said they are sensitive souls, fact. I don't know who the mods are or even care to be honest. As I said....gutless. I've never ever been deleted on any board I'm on. And I'm on lots.

Russ


----------



## Caslon (Nov 6, 2018)

taxlady said:


> It just occurred to me that you might be able to get those vegis frozen or better frozen stir fry mix in an Asian grocery store.



Good point. There's a couple of those giant Asian supermarkets that I've driven past but never checked out.  I will.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 6, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Right. I may have to buy some stir-fry vegetables and quick freeze them by spreading them out on a cookie sheet in the freezer.  While the frozen stir fry bags are inexpensive, they are often overloaded with the cheaper vegetables.



Yeah, freeze them first, before bagging. I do that with my home grown peppers. I also vacuum bag them. I've only done that with peppers, though. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 6, 2018)

During peak season, I freeze raspberries, pitted cherries, and peeled sliced peaches on baking sheets, then bag them. There are few finer things than "fresh" summer fruit when the winds are blowin' and the snow is piling up.



Caslon said:


> Good point. There's a couple of those giant Asian supermarkets that I've driven past but never checked out.  I will.


If any of them are H-Mart, stop in when you have lots of time. A great and interesting place to browse.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 6, 2018)

If anyone doesn't mind me expanding a little on this topic, I bought some strip steak at Walmart to add to the vegetable stir-fry. It comes packaged just like thin bacon strips. I cut the slices crosswise into 3 sections and froze two sections for later. Anyways...this lady who was doing a demo of the stir-fry first coated her strip steak slices in cornstarch before pan frying them. I'm going to try doing that also.  She cooked the meat, set that aside, added the veggies and fried them with some teriyaki marinade, then added the meat back in.  BTW, the frozen vegetable bag was called "Broccoli Stir-Fry Vegetables".


----------



## caseydog (Nov 6, 2018)

Caslon said:


> If anyone doesn't mind me expanding a little on this topic, I bought some strip steak at Walmart to add to the stir-fry. It comes packaged just like thin bacon strips. I cut the slices crosswise into 3 sections and froze two sections for later. Anyways...this lady who was doing a demo of the stir-fry first coated her strip steak slices in cornstarch before pan frying them. I'm going to try doing that also.



When that cornstarch mixes with whatever oil you are using for your stir fry, it will work as a thickener, and create more of a "sauce." I've never done that, but it makes sense. I'l have to try it next time I do a stir fry. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 6, 2018)

Also, strip steaks are thin and cook so quickly, so a little cornstarch soaks up any liquid on the meat so that it browns nicely, rather than steams.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 6, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Also, strip steaks are thin and cook so quickly, so a little cornstarch soaks up any liquid on the meat so that it browns nicely, *rather than steams.*



Which no doubt makes thin strip steak less rubbery than it already has the potential to be. 

Separating each thin slice (coat with cornstarch) takes more time probably, but then again, they probably fry up more evenly and quickly, and you don't have to separate slices while frying and mark up your non-stick pan dong so.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2018)

A way to make sure the meat is tender for stir fries is to velvet it. I wonder if the cornstarch made this into a quick version of velveting.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 7, 2018)

In my original post, I just wanted to lament that there were a lot of pretty damn big  broccoli stalks in my bag of frozen broccoli stir fry package.  Sorry for petty venting about that here.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2018)

Caslon said:


> In my original post, I just wanted to lament that there were a lot of pretty damn big  broccoli stalks in my bag of frozen broccoli stir fry package.  Sorry for petty venting about that here.



Nothing petty about that lament. 

Once again, a thread took on a life of it's own. Hopefully, you got something out of it. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Nov 7, 2018)

Back on track, (after the former post mysteriously disappears),  I first thought that why would anyone use frozen veggies in a stir fry? The whole point if a stir fry is the expertise on cooking the ingredients fast to a certain medium between soft and crunchy. You know what I mean? Frozen veggies have already lost a certain amount of crunch. But then, the convenience of pre-cut veggies, half of the battle in a stir fry, is such a great convenience.

I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 7, 2018)

*Unscientific Study ( at 2:29am, Couldn't sleep)*

So, here ya go.

Cant sleep, looking over DC forum, got a little hungry but didn't want anything heavy, so off to the fridge / freezer i went.

Dug up a bag of store brand frozen veggies " California Blend" ( whatever that means, guess we dont have carrots, broccoli and cauliflower in NY).

I heated it up via microwave as directed on package instructions ( didnt stir fry, nor is it the stir fry mix).

*My findings:*

The picture on the bag shows an equivalent (fancy scientific word) amount of all 3 veggies ( broccoli, carrots and cauliflower).

The list of ingredients lists it in the order of Broccoli, Cauliflower, Carrots. ( I always thought that the ingredient list was in the order of amount from most to least).

Actual proportions are roughly 50% Carrots, 40 % Broccoli , 10% Cauliflower

Of the broccoli, it was about a 2:1 ratio of stem to floret 

The stem actually had the best consistency.  Wouldn't say it was crunchy at all, but firmer than the rest.

Florets and cauliflower had the consistency of overcooked steamed veggies.  Not unpleasant, just not fresh.

Carrots were almost spongy in consistency, but sweet .

Not sure if the consistencies would have been different had i stir fried them,

*I know this is a load of crap, but I cant sleep and had nothing better to do with my time, so bare with me.
*
As mentioned earlier, a lot of liquid is released ( due to the freezing/ defrosting process).  If I were to cook these veggies in something , whether it be stir fry, pot pie or even side dish, I'd probably microwave as I did, drained the excess liquid, then add whatever sauce/butter to them ( as a last minute thing to coat rather than to cook in, to limit them from getting even mushier).

Not sure if not having a name brand, or it sitting at the bottom of my freezer for a year + had any affect on the outcome.  Surprisingly, didnt taste freezer burnt at all.

So there you have it, my unofficial evaluation of frozen veggies.

Goodnight


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2018)

Larry, I was sleeping quite well before my hotel phone rang and woke me up -- nobody there. Grrrrrr.

I like your observations. I also like frozen veggies -- far more than canned. I hope we can all agree that canned veggies, with a few exceptions, are the worst option. 

For soups and stews, I can't really taste a difference between fresh and frozen, but I do agree with Bucky (did I just say that?) that frozen is not ideal for something like stir fry. 

I am also not crazy about steamed frozen veggies, unless I mix them with something like pasta with a sauce. 

Soooooo, I think we kinda' have a majority opinion that frozen veggies have a place in our kitchens, but perhaps not in our woks/stir-fry pans. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Nov 7, 2018)

Larry, I remember when frozen vegi mixes were carrots and peas and one other vegi. The other option was something with one or two vegis and lima beans. Then, the "California blend", with the broccoli and cauliflower started appearing in stores. This was back in the 1970s. It was a nice change, but more expensive.

Yes, there is a difference between brands, but sometimes the store brand is the best one. You just gotta try different brands 'til you find the one you like best.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2018)

Caslon said:


> If anyone doesn't mind me expanding a little on this topic, I bought some strip steak at Walmart to add to the vegetable stir-fry. It comes packaged just like thin bacon strips. I cut the slices crosswise into 3 sections and froze two sections for later. Anyways...this lady who was doing a demo of the stir-fry first coated her strip steak slices in cornstarch before pan frying them. I'm going to try doing that also.  She cooked the meat, set that aside, added the veggies and fried them with some teriyaki marinade, then added the meat back in.  BTW, the frozen vegetable bag was called "Broccoli Stir-Fry Vegetables".


Sometimes cornstarch gets clumpy when you put it on the meat, so I whisk it with the sauce ingredients. Been doing this for many years and it works great.


----------



## Addie (Nov 7, 2018)

CraigC said:


> We buy certain individual frozen vegetables. too keep on hand and sometimes we buy mixed. When we plan to have stir-fry, we buy fresh and plan another meal that will use them the same week. With fresh broccoli, I peel the stems. I actually prefer the stems over the florets.



For years I thought everyone peeled their broccoli and cauliflower. My mother taught me that as a youngster. Potatoes, carrots, turnip, celery and the two mentioned are always peeled in my kitchen. The only exception is the potato when it is baked. I am sure I have missed some raw veggie that requires peeling before cooking.

Oh, I forgot beets. They get a good scrubbing before cooking, then peeled and sliced.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2018)

Addie said:


> For years I thought everyone peeled their broccoli and cauliflower. My mother taught me that as a youngster. Potatoes, carrots, turnip, celery and the two mentioned are always peeled in my kitchen. The only exception is the potato when it is baked. I am sure I have missed some raw veggie that requires peeling before cooking.
> 
> Oh, I forgot beets. They get a good scrubbing before cooking, then peeled and sliced.


I have never peeled broccoli, cauliflower or celery. Celery doesn't even have a skin. Why would you peel it? So wasteful.

The only time I peel potatoes is when I'm using russets for mashers. But that's relatively rare, since I generally use Yukon Golds for pretty much everything, and their skin is so thin they don't need to be peeled.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 7, 2018)

Addie said:


> For years I thought everyone peeled their broccoli and cauliflower. My mother taught me that as a youngster. Potatoes, carrots, turnip, celery and the two mentioned are always peeled in my kitchen. The only exception is the potato when it is baked. I am sure I have missed some raw veggie that requires peeling before cooking.
> 
> Oh, I forgot beets. They get a good scrubbing before cooking, then peeled and sliced.



My grandmother used to go through the trouble of peeling mushrooms.  Arthritic hands and all, the effort she put in to making her soup was unbelievable.  I never peel mushrooms. Broccoli stems I do cause they're too fibrous.


----------



## Addie (Nov 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I have never peeled broccoli, cauliflower or celery. Celery doesn't even have a skin. Why would you peel it? So wasteful.
> 
> The only time I peel potatoes is when I'm using russets for mashers. But that's relatively rare, since I generally use Yukon Golds for pretty much everything, and their skin is so thin they don't need to be peeled.



I save the outside stalks of celery for soup. They are usually very stringy. I use the inside for salads like tuna, egg and potato salad, etc. Those stalks are tender and do not need to be peeled. I buy the whole head of celery, instead of just the hearts. I refuse to pay extra for someone to tear off the outside stalks for the sole purpose of a better presentation of appearance. The difference in price is just too great and more than I am willing to pay. I can do the same thing right in my own home.

I generally try to buy potatoes from Maine. I will buy Yukon Gold for special dishes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2018)

Addie said:


> I save the outside stalks of celery for soup. *They are usually very stringy.* I use the inside for salads like tuna, egg and potato salad, etc. Those stalks are tender and do not need to be peeled. I buy the whole head of celery, instead of just the hearts. I refuse to pay extra for someone to tear off the outside stalks for the sole purpose of a better presentation of appearance. The difference in price is just too great and more than I am willing to pay. I can do the same thing right in my own home.
> 
> I generally try to buy potatoes from Maine. I will buy Yukon Gold for special dishes.



Have you ever looked at a cross-section slice of celery? The entire stalk is stringy 

I had no idea anyone thought the hearts (which I don't buy) looked better than the darker green of the outside stalks  I use it all, except for the root end, which goes in the compost.


----------



## Addie (Nov 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Have you ever looked at a cross-section slice of celery? *The entire stalk is stringy*
> 
> I had no idea anyone thought the hearts (which I don't buy) looked better than the darker green of the outside stalks  I use it all, except for the root end, which goes in the compost.



True. But the darker green ones are more stringier than the inside ones. When used in a soup, the strings always want to separate from the stalk. At least that is my experience. Stringy soup is not for me. In fact I don't even like cooked celery. I let Pirate have all of those pieces. I like my celery raw as in salads.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 7, 2018)

Speaking only to the celery issue, I have long removed the strings as part of my prep. Cut the end of a celery stock, use a paring knife to grasp and pull the strings out.. Takes very little time and eliminates stringy celery..


Perhaps not a big deal when chopping or thin slicing across a stalk but, a noticeable difference when using celery for dipping, etc..


I just do it out of habit..



Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2018)

Addie said:


> True. But the darker green ones are more stringier than the inside ones. When used in a soup, the strings always want to separate from the stalk. At least that is my experience. Stringy soup is not for me. In fact I don't even like cooked celery. I let Pirate have all of those pieces. I like my celery raw as in salads.


No they're not, jeez. I have never seen that. 

Do you really pick out the pieces of celery from a bowl of soup? How strange.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Speaking only to the celery issue, I have long removed the strings as part of my prep. Cut the end of a celery stock, use a paring knife to grasp and pull the strings out.. Takes very little time and eliminates stringy celery..
> 
> 
> Perhaps not a big deal when chopping or thin slicing across a stalk but, a noticeable difference when using celery for dipping, etc..
> ...



You can also break a stalk in half, and pull the halves apart and remove the strings. Not pretty, but it does the job. 

I don't bother if I am going to slice and cook the celery, as you mentioned. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> No they're not, jeez. I have never seen that.
> 
> Do you really pick out the pieces of celery from a bowl of soup? How strange.



Celery is like cilantro -- some people like it, and others don't. I like celery, and my sister hates it. As for the strings, they only bother me if they get caught between my teeth. 

The light colored inner stalks are more "tender," for lack of a better term. I like the taste better, too, when raw. For cooking, I don't find any difference worth noting. 

CD


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 7, 2018)

I find the outer celery to be more stringy than the lighter , inner ones. 
I remember my son, as a child, was eating celery, couldn't break down the ' strings', so half the celery he had swallowed was still attached to the other half he was still chewing , bu the ' strings'.  Since then ( while they were still young), we cut the celery into bite sized pieces to avoid that from happening again.

My grandmother introduced me to eating the core of the celery at the bottom. She would trim off the very bottom, which was brown.  Once trimmed, it was a clean white.  And the core taste like a mild celeriac.  Now, we fight for it


----------



## blissful (Nov 7, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> My grandmother introduced me to eating the core of the celery at the bottom. She would trim off the very bottom, which was brown.  Once trimmed, it was a clean white.  And the core taste like a mild celeriac.  Now, we fight for it




DH loves homegrown celery and doesn't like store bought. It is not bitter and although he avoided it for years, growing it at home really helped.
You Fight For it? 

We fight for the stems to fresh broccoli, the corners to the brownies, the end-crust on the whole grained bread, the first tomato of the year that's turned red, the first sweet corn available locally in the season, the garlic buttered tiny smooth skinned tiny kennebec potatoes after harvest. Fight? Ya wanna fight? It's more like a race but I certainly understand where you are coming from.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 7, 2018)

blissful said:


> You Fight For it?
> 
> We fight for the stems to fresh broccoli, the corners to the brownies, the end-crust on the whole grained bread, the first tomato of the year that's turned red, the first sweet corn available locally in the season, the garlic buttered tiny smooth skinned tiny kennebec potatoes after harvest. Fight? Ya wanna fight? It's more like a race but I certainly understand where you are coming from.



Well, we used to fight, and yes, and all out brawl, when we were kids, along  with pickles and olives.  Today, we just grab them before they make it to the table, which really pisses my mother off.  And its not that we cant afford a can of olives, or jar of pickles, its just that getting the first one, or the one your brother or sister would have selected just seems to taste that much better


----------



## blissful (Nov 7, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Well, we used to fight, and yes, and all out brawl, when we were kids, along  with pickles and olives.  Today, we just grab them before they make it to the table, which really pisses my mother off.  And its not that we cant afford a can of olives, or jar of pickles, its just that getting the first one, or the one your brother or sister would have selected just seems to taste that much better


 lol, I know I get it. Oh pickles and olives....yum! Or the last one!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 7, 2018)

But again, back on topic: have you brocccoli lovers ever tried Yu-choy? Stems, leaves, and flowers are all delicious.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 7, 2018)

buckytom said:


> But again, back on topic: have you brocccoli lovers ever tried Yu-choy? Stems, leaves, and flowers are all delicious.



I actually have, and it is really good.  Has a great consistency.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2018)

I love bananas, but I am allergic to them. 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Nov 8, 2018)

I buy wee frozen bags, enough for 2 , all veges are pretty much the same, no peeling broccoli here, we love the quickness of them. 2.30 in the microwave.

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2018)

You're a feckin child, lol.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2018)

Pictures, or it didn't happen...

Hey, where's my garam masala?


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2018)

Back to the frozen veggies ....I've bought bags of frozen broccoli and cauliflower before and didn't like them at all.  Way too mushy for my taste -I like a much firmer bite to them.  I sometimes have frozen corn and green beans...for some reason I can handle those a little better.


----------



## Rascal (Nov 8, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen...
> 
> Hey, where's my garam masala?



You know me too well.

Russ


----------



## caseydog (Nov 8, 2018)

buckytom said:


> ...there's being correct and knowledgeable about things, and then there's in-your-face-righteousness.



IT IS *PORK ROLL*, NOT taylor ham. Why can't you just accept that? 

I'm not sure what any of this has to do with bananas. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2018)

Rofl!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 8, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> ...The only time I peel potatoes is when I'm using russets for mashers...


I'm so peel-averse that I don't even peel russets, as long as they're fresh and have unblemished skins. I just mash them up real good and call them "rustic". We don't mind.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 8, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> My grandmother used to go through the trouble of peeling mushrooms..I never peel mushrooms...


I've resorted to peeling mushrooms when I find a container of them hiding in the veggie bin and they've gone all brown and moist. Once peeled, they are white and pretty again. This works, of course, as long as the mushrooms are still firm. If that tub of mushrooms has turned to mushies, there is no hope.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 8, 2018)

caseydog said:


> ...As for the strings, they only bother me if they get caught between my teeth.


Just think of it as Nature's Dental Floss.



caseydog said:


> The light colored inner stalks are more "tender," for lack of a better term. I like the taste better, too, when raw....


Once in a Blue Moon,  my Dad would take me grocery shopping. He taught me that the paler the full stalk of celery, the sweeter the flavor. I never understood why, but he was right. Fast forward to our first house, and the neighbor behind us put in a garden. One year he grew celery. When the stalk got tall enough, he carefully wrapped each "baby" in its own blanket of kraft paper. This "blanching" process prevents the photosynthesis in the plant, resulting in a more tender veggie. He grew them just the one year partly because it was a pain to keep them wrapped right. The other is that the bugs managed to nibble on about half the ribs in each stalk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 8, 2018)

This thread has been heavily Moderated.  Off Topic posts removed and discussion of Moderation removed.  Off Topic discussion needs to go to Off Topic, not in a food forum.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 8, 2018)

Did the stir fry last night. Coating the strip steak in corn starch made all the difference in the world. The pieces fried up with a velvety like texture maintaining more meat flavor than if I hadn't. No rubbery texture either. As far as the vegetables go, I liked the flavor of some pieces over others, which is why I'm still going to pursue making my own custom mix of frozen Asian vegetables. Also, I put the frozen vegetables in the fridge an hour and a half beforehand so they weren't so rock hard frozen come fry time. Served it on a bed of white rice.


----------



## Rascal (Nov 8, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This thread has been heavily Moderated.  Off Topic posts removed and discussion of Moderation removed.  Off Topic discussion needs to go to Off Topic, not in a food forum.



Ok,I know where you are coming from, but if everyone is getting on and the topic keeps rolling along, why would you stop it.? Just saaaaying.

Sorry if I offend......princess.

Russ


----------



## Caslon (Nov 8, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Ok,I know where you are coming from, but if everyone is getting on and the topic keeps rolling along, why would you stop it.? Just saaaaying.
> 
> 
> 
> Russ



Because it waters down the OP's topic for visitors to this site, for one thing.


----------



## Rascal (Nov 8, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Because it waters down the OP's topic for visitors to this site, for one thing.



Ok.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Did the stir fry last night. Coating the strip steak in corn starch made all the difference in the world. The pieces fried up with a velvety like texture maintaining more meat flavor than if I hadn't. No rubbery texture either. As far as the vegetables go, I liked the flavor of some pieces over others, which is why I'm still going to pursue making my own custom mix of frozen Asian vegetables. Also, I put the frozen vegetables in the fridge an hour and a half beforehand so they weren't so rock hard frozen come fry time. Served it on a bed of white rice.


 
Caslon, thanks so much for the review!  Glad to hear you were happy with it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm so peel-averse that I don't even peel russets, as long as they're fresh and have unblemished skins. I just mash them up real good and call them "rustic". We don't mind. [emoji38]


I used to, but since a lot of fiber can put me in the hospital for a few days, I avoid it


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 8, 2018)

In that case, GG, I'd peel every danged thing before it went into my mouth! You gotta do what you gotta do to stay OK.



Caslon said:


> Did the stir fry last night. Coating the strip steak in corn starch made all the difference in the world. The pieces fried up with a velvety like texture maintaining more meat flavor than if I hadn't. No rubbery texture either...


Yay and Congratulations! Sound like you had great success. Reading this along, too, made me realize why the Beef and Broccoli recipe I use from long ago resulted in such good beef. The recipe has you marinate the beef in a corn starch-soy sauce-beef broth mixture for about an hour before stir frying.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 9, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> In that case, GG, I'd peel every danged thing before it went into my mouth! You gotta do what you gotta do to stay OK.
> 
> 
> Yay and Congratulations! Sound like you had great success. Reading this along, too, made me realize why the Beef and Broccoli recipe I use from long ago resulted in such good beef. The recipe has you marinate the beef in a corn starch-soy sauce-beef broth mixture for about an hour before stir frying.



Sounds good. I'm going to consider trying that (marinade for beef and broccoli) These Walmart strip steak pieces are pretty thin. I'll have to be careful not to overdo the marinating time.


----------

